# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Moto Hint, wireless earbud, Motorola Mobility, Libertyville, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motorola Mobility

Home page - motorolastore.com/hint.html

----------


## Airicist

Moto Hint offers a peek at an in-ear wearable future 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Paging fans of the movie Her: Motorola's new hands-free earbud connects automatically and keeps you hands-free with a nearly-invisible design, and it works with Moto Voice commands.

----------


## Airicist

Motorola Hint hands-on 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> The Moto Hint is the future of the Bluetooth headset

----------

